# Anyone have a dog from Vom Dreifke?



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with Vom Dreifke in Virginia? Any thoughts on their dogs?


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone???


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

do they have a website?


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

www.vomdreifkeshepherds.com


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

What about Ally K9 in Oswego IL?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what are you looking for? do you want to do something specific with a future dog?


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nothing specific... Just looking for a companion dog for the family


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

There are many kennels from Virginia to Tennessee. You need to give peeps more info.
Like the price you can pay and if you are going to train the dog.
What about a young dog from a rescue.
If you dont like rescue orgs, theres plenty of GSD on craigslist 'free or cheap to a 'good' home'.
I dont mean puppies for sale from BYBs.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

What other info do you need? I'll asking if any one has a dog from either breeder and any feedback on either... That's all


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

First thing is 
What are the hips and elbows on the parents of the litter? website sayd nothing about hips and elbows being tested before breeding.
Most dogs have no Pedigree ? why?
Talking about dogs who are 110lbs! that is not something you see with breeders who are breeding to standards?
One litter listing says 4 generations of all titled dogs but no pedigree is listed to prove this .. Why ?
only 2 dogs have pedigree listed at all..
Ask them to clarify what title is a show rating is not considered a title in most respects. 
So really I would want to see proof of titles what ever they are and Proof of hips and elbows on all breeding dogs.
you can get puppies from heath tested parents and titled in IPO or other venues who test for temperament and nerve for about 1200.00 to 1500.00 
best of luck to you


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Also, they're showing in confirmation? I'm probably being a bitch but I'd hope they know how to spell it right.

ETA bunch of spelling and grammar mistakes, talks about size and color as selling points.
Using therapy dog as breed worthiness of a stud


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

They do show Diablos pedigree. The dams pedigree isn't there but I can get it. She also said their hips are rated normal.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so are you looking for affirmation? Personally, I would look elsewhere, but that is just me.

Like one poster said, there are alot of breeders out there, maybe if you list your area, (state) someone can direct you to a breeder close to you that you can check out.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm in Wisconsin. Would prefer a solid black or sable.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

What about www.allyk9.com


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

That's vom Eisenherz....I think some folks on this board have dogs from that kennel. I also think the kennel owner is a member here but doesn't post much.

I can't help because I do not know any of their dogs personally....but from reading the web site and things I've read in the past you should give them a call. 

I noticed earlier in the thread you weren't sure why folks here were asking questions so this is just a friendly word of advice, a good breeder will ask you a lot of questions. They do that to make sure that they match you with the right puppy and that in turn you will provide a good home and they mean well.

Good luck in your puppy search! 




Jd414 said:


> What about Ally K9 - Vom Eisenherz Ally K9 German Shepherds vom Linmarc Capri vom Hagenberg


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> That's vom Eisenherz....I think some folks on this board have dogs from that kennel. I also think the kennel owner is a member here but doesn't post much.
> 
> I can't help because I do not know any of their dogs personally....but from reading the web site and things I've read in the past you should give them a call.
> 
> ...


I understand they will ask questions. I already spoke to both but wanted peoples opinion.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

When I had no puppies available, I helped a man do a search for breeders and litters he could consider. He ended up with a very nice female from Eisenherz. Don't know the breeder other than seeing her post on various boards and on FB, but I know he is quite happy with the bitch he bought. I have also heard very nice things about the female from the club they train with. 

The CC information in bright red letters on the homepage of the first site would be all I needed to see to make me run away. While we are buying and selling dogs and I have no issue if people are able to take CC, that just makes puppies appear to be too much of a "product" for my tastes. JMO


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

O.k.

I hope some of the folks who own Eisenherz dogs chime in here on your thread with direct experience to help you out.

I will say I'd look at an Eisenherz dog if I were in the market....




Jd414 said:


> I understand they will ask questions. I already spoke to both but wanted peoples opinion.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Here is the dams pedigree

http://pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=669894-ecka-vom-newtonhaus


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

How does a dog with no titles and no OFA or SV hip rating get a "V"????

What is this "international show" that they got "BEST" in 2012 in???? HUH???? Spell check is pretty easy to use as well.....there are like 6 GSDs in the show, all but 1 is either owned or bred by this kennel.....and it is some wierd "2012 Old Dominion Sieger Show" and has all breeds shown - using AKC numbers on the dogs too....

http://www.iabca.com/PDFs/RosterVA03-12.pdf

Some of the bloodlines are good...but nothing indicates any substance for the pairings....

Still scratching my head at this one.....just plain odd 

Lee


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

To the OP JD- I am glad you were at least given the pedigree of the of female. Crossof West German / Czech / American lines. 
Looking at the SV website and OFA the dogs are not listed as being rated. Most breeders would want to post pedigree and hips rating for people to see. Just saying they are Normal but not being able to find proof of this would be a concern to me 
OFFA.ORG is were hip and elbows as well as other things can be checked to verify that is in fact true
http://www.schaeferhunde.de/site/rasse/zDN22493605ucht-aufzucht/bekaempfung-von-hded/zuchtwert/ 
The link above is a place were you can check that hips were passing with the SV system in germany. 
I looked at both and dogs are not listed there so I would say that if you wish to get a puppy from that breeder then ask them for documented proof of a rating or were they were rated so you can understand what you are getting into. 
again I wish you all the best in your search.

Lee- I almost went there but the hips and elbows were one of the first red flags second was the lack of pedigree info on the site as well as the ""V"" thing.


----------



## cooperc (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a sable male from this breeder.He has rich colors absolutely stunning. His build is athletic and sound. His temperament is exceptional unflappable nerves. Always curious and smart.Has started to guard the family at home buti is open to people in public. These dogs, my shepard is addingup to all that was advertised.With attention and training he gets better andbetterI see that everyday.You ask her what u need to I was not neurotic over hip dysplasia I love every once of him no matter what comes to past.His father is Diablo and mom was A Santa.


----------



## Judy Johnson BCD (Nov 23, 2020)

Jd414 said:


> Anyone have any experience with Vom Dreifke in Virginia? Any thoughts on their dogs?


I can give you my opinion. Study a breeder before buying. That goes for any breeder. All breeders produce dogs that are good and dogs that are not so good depending on what you are looking for. Personally, I have bought from Vom Dreifke and I LOVE what I got. My girl is a GSD Mix and she is perfect for what I want. She is healthy and in training for her Sch 3. She is an excellent tracking dog. I would consider buying another dog from this same breeder in the future. I hope this helps you.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Judy Johnson BCD said:


> I can give you my opinion. Study a breeder before buying. That goes for any breeder. All breeders produce dogs that are good and dogs that are not so good depending on what you are looking for. Personally, I have bought from Vom Dreifke and I LOVE what I got. My girl is a GSD Mix and she is perfect for what I want. She is healthy and in training for her Sch 3. She is an excellent tracking dog. I would consider buying another dog from this same breeder in the future. I hope this helps you.


This post is over 6 years old!


----------



## Finnegan116 (Oct 1, 2021)

Jd414 said:


> Anyone have any experience with Vom Dreifke in Virginia? Any thoughts on their dogs?


Yes


----------

